
Facebook didn’t mark ads as ads for blind people for almost 2 years - singron
https://qz.com/1800064/for-blind-facebook-users-ads-havent-been-labeled-as-ads/
======
singron
I left the title alone, but as far as I can tell, this is still the case
unless screen readers have adopted some type of workaround (I don't personally
use one).

I was trying to update my ad blocking filters for the new layout, and I
thought I would do a quick search for how screen readers were handling it and
found this.

------
commoner
> Facebook has been at war with ad blockers since at least 2016, when Andrew
> Bosworth, then the company’s VP of Ads & Business Platform, said in a blog
> post that Facebook’s ads were so “relevant,” “well-made,” and “useful” that
> Bosworth wrote, “we’ll also begin showing ads on Facebook desktop for people
> who currently use ad blocking software”—in other words, overriding the
> user’s software with code tricks.

This excuse is so disingenuous that it would have been better to have said
nothing at all.

------
anotheryou
I wonder when there will be good visual screen readers that don't look at html
anymore.

------
londons_explore
Most screen readers read out part of the URL, and that would make it clear
which links were ads.

Having a separate label simply wastes the readers time.

